# Silvia bean recomendations please



## NashNash (Sep 2, 2016)

Not sure about you guys but my Silvia is fairly fussy with beans and prefers oilier darker beans.

Here are my 2 best beans to date:

1)https://extractcoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee/original-espresso/

Pretty standard deep flavour profile - nothing too exciting, but pours really well.

2)https://www.thomsonscoffee.com/collections/coffees/products/kenya-blue-mountain-aa

Light and fruity, wish I had a better machine to get more from this

Ive tried most of the beans at Thomsons seeing as its a local roaster, but the Blue mountain was definitely the best.

what are your best beans - provide links please?

Cheers


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It's more likely the temp at which your are pulling em at than it prefers certain bens . And the brew ratio ( presume you are weighing in and out )

Unless our Silvia is pidded it's biggest draw back is the deadband when temp surfing .

Dark beans are more forgiving off latitudes in temp than a tasty lighter to medium roast . If these are pulled under temp can quickly move the lovely acidity to tongue curling sourness .

The darker roast crowd will pipe up with coffee compass as a go to but it's worth taking abou my your temp surfing routine and brew ratios if you would like to try other roasts profiles .


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Install a PID and you'll be much happier, the machine is capable of lovely espresso


----------



## NashNash (Sep 2, 2016)

I could go down the PID route, but I think it will be too much hassle for me. Im thinking of buying a used E61 machine with a PID installed. Probably the Alex duetto II. I think it will be worth the extra if I sell my Silvia. will pick up a used mazzer mini too.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

That's another option for sure, larger boiler has better thermal stability and separate steam boiler provides for milk frothing while brewing coffee. Will be looking forward to your experiences with the new setup.


----------

